# looking to rescue a Holland lop Buck in NY



## koolaidsmiiles (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi there 

I'm looking to rescue a Holland lop Buck that is friendly & good with children. I live in ny but am willing to travel to NJ or PA if needed.


----------



## zombiesue (Dec 1, 2013)

Try petfinder.com


----------



## koolaidsmiiles (Dec 1, 2013)

zombiesue said:


> Try petfinder.com



I have no luck =/


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 1, 2013)

Call shelters and rescue organizations--all of ours are rescues and the last 2 both traveled almost 800 miles to get here thanks to a couple of organizations.


----------



## zombiesue (Dec 1, 2013)

If you want a rescue, you're probably going to have to either a) travel a great distance or b) wait a long time.

Or c) get a rabbit just because you like the rabbit and not because it's a specific breed


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 2, 2013)

I raise Holland Lops and am located in central Pennsylvania. I'd be happy to help if you're interested in working directly with a reputable breeder. I have a couple bunnies available, or could recommend other breeders in the area. If you're more interested in working with a rescue or shelter, it may be difficult to find a specific breed. Purebred rabbits do occasionally come through, but not often from what I see. I'd recommend either visiting a few places local to you to see what they have, or possibly getting on a waiting list incase a Holland comes in.


----------



## Bville (Dec 2, 2013)

When I adopted Pepper, I had been watching the website of our local SPCA for a lop eared rabbit (either Holland or mini or mix, I didn't care which). When I went in to adopt her, I learned that she had been in foster care until she was old enough to be spayed. It got me thinking that I could have asked them before if they had any rabbits coming up available to adopt. Luckily, I found her anyway, but I learned that you should probably ask if you are looking for a specific breed because of the foster care possibility. I don't know if you have already done that, but just in case you haven't it might be worth a try.


----------

